# clipping a Shih Tzu



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have done a lot of clipping and grooming in my life but at the time I was doing it (many years ago) there did not seem to be any Shih Tzu type dogs around, mainly poodles, spaniels, terriers. The ones I have now, I clip myself but cannot seem to hit a happy medium between clipping them right down or leaving them with long coats. Remmy is a cross between a Shih Tzu and a Maltese. I clipped him right down last spring but his coat is getting quite long and I would like to be able to shorten it up wi







thout taking it all off.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

How much do you want to take off? I can't really tell how long his hair is (inches wise), but what about a #C comb? That is 7/8" so it would be shorter, but not to short. His hair doesn't look to extremely long so maybe a #A comb.. that would leave it at 3/4".

I don't think you're going to want to use just the blade. With a comb; it clips on and you're able to still cut the hair, but it doesn't have to be short.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The two Shih Tzu I have, both have full coats and are easy to care for. Their coat never gets as long as a "show coat" as they are out running around all the time. Remmy's coat is about three inches long but does not lay flat like the Shih Tzu and needs to be constantly groomed to keep it from matting. I will try clipping it with a comb attached and see how I make out. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll have to thoroughly comb through him before the Snap on Comb will go through the coat...I usually bathe the dog after an initial brush out, then finish combing through and run the SC through, then you don't have the dirt to contend with, which can cause the snap on to catch easier.


----------

